# Problem with my de-nibber!!



## mattd938 (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok so my Seat leon (mk2) has got loads of stone chips on the bonnet, so about 6 months ago I filled in the chips (generously) with genuine seat touch up paint. thought today I would have a go at remedying them so got out the Festool de-nibber.

Don't know if I've done something wrong but it has just removed all of the touch up paint revealing the original chip again lol

I've got some Scholl 3000 grit sanding daisies and block so might have to spend a while rubbing each one down but am worried in case I go too far as the daisy sands around the chip too - I could really do with like a micro daisy just to target as little as possible.

So, what did I do wrong with the de-nibber as at the moment its £45 worth of usefulness lol

Matt


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Is it possible you waited too long and the paint was too hard, so the tool lifted the whole lot out.


----------



## mattd938 (Apr 18, 2016)

I genuinely didn't think that was possible?

So if that is indeed the case how soon after touching up do I de-nib?

Thanks for your reply Al


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I am not an expert so hopefully someone will answer you later.
I would have thout 48 hrs was long enough so the paint is not rock hard then denib slowly and allow more time to harden once denibbed then machine polish to a finish.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

What preparation did you do before you applied the paint into the chip areas?


----------



## mattd938 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Dan, absolutely no prep, just wiped over the paint with a paper towel then applied the touch up, Maybe next time use some panel wipe?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

There's part of your problem, need to prep them first before applying the paint or the paint won't bond as you have discovered


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

The issue is with the paint and lack of bonding to the existing paint. 

You should ideally give the chip a small wet rub with a grey scotch to help the new paint etch. 

Otherwise it will pull out. 

Also it's best to use a single stage paint. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

For speed try your colour followed by superglue rather than clearcoat 
Sands and polishes up the same as clearcoat 
You need to sand the area you want the paint to stick to first though :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

One of these
http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/abrasive-fibreglass-pencil-kr61r
will do the prep in a chip


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

squiggs said:


> One of these
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/abrasive-fibreglass-pencil-kr61r
> will do the prep in a chip


Can be a really useful tool for many things, very abrasive but don't wipe the area with your fingers or get any of the broken fibrglass strands on your skin. I use an old bit of tape to pick up the residue.
Once embedded they will drive you nuts, itching and catching on everything that comes near.
There is no respite until you get the tweezers and magnifying glass and remove any strands.


----------



## mattd938 (Apr 18, 2016)

That's brilliant thanks guys

Will try again


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

did you apply the stone chip paint in layers ?


----------

